# Brookie is nipping me!



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Brookie, our 15-month old rescue, has another issue. Many of you remember her as the cutie that we rescued from NYC - she was found on the streets of Brooklyn with a broken leg at 6 or 7 weeks old. We've had her since then. I can't emphasize enough how important it is to get a well socialized puppy when buying from a breeder. Besides physical issues, we have worked with Brookie with a variety of behavioral issues - she would attack Milo, our 2 year-old Havanese, for no reason at all. Their relationship, though not perfect, has improved 100 %. She is very ADD and bores very quickly.

Recently she nips at my legs to get attention. I need some ideas on this. I tell her "no biting" immediately. I put her in her crate if I can (the problem is that she takes off and runs around the house). Chasing her gets me no where. Any ideas on dealing with this? I don't want this behavior to continue. She has aggressive tendencies; when they occur,they must be dealt with immediately. We totally adore her and will continue to deal with these issues one at a time. Thanks for any suggestions.

Joyce


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi Joyce, glad to hear that things are going better in SOME ways, anyway. With a nipping/biting issue with an almost adult dog, I feel like you should bring a good positive trainer in to observe the situation, figure out what's going on and help you come up with a plan of action, especially since you say she has aggressive tendencies to start with. In the mean time, I think it's probably very reinforcing for her to be able to avoid you when you try to put her in her crate for the behavior. The quick answer to that is to leave her leach attached while you are in the house with her. (it's not safe if you're not there, obviously) With the leash attached, if she tries to run away from you, you can just step on the end and she can't escape and the "keep away" game loses its power.


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Karen, great idea with the leash. I will give it a try. I'm going to find a cheap leash for her since Milo loves to chew through leashes. He does it very quickly, and he would defintely chew hers. I'm going to try it. We have learned that whenever she tries to be dominant, we must solve the situation as soon as possible.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

As for nipping at the legs while walking...just stop walking, ignore. Start walking once they leave you alone...it may be a stop and go for awhile. 

Training takes time and patience.


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Linda, this is not a problem when we're walking. It's when I'm busy getting dinner ready, talking on the phone, or reading the paper.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Milo's Mom said:


> Linda, this is not a problem when we're walking. It's when I'm busy getting dinner ready, talking on the phone, or reading the paper.


Really sounds like it's an attention getting behavior. Kodi went through a period of "demand barking" at about the same age. The barking drove me a bit crazy at the time, but I guess it's better than getting nipped!:biggrin1: If that's why she's doing it, getting stuck in her crate and NOT getting the attention she wants is probably exactly the right approach.

Now Kodi comes and lays down beside me, BORING his eyes through my head, sometime cocking his head to the side for extra cuteness factor... I guess in the end, he wins, because while the barking just drove me nuts, I have a REALLY hard time resisting that "look"! (who's training WHO!?!?)ound:


----------

